# Dog suddenly biting owner



## DZimmer6 (May 5, 2013)

Hi,

I have a spayed female Golden Retriever/Lab/Shepard mix. She is a little over 5 years old. I rescued her when she was 4 weeks old from the Pound, so I'm the only "human" that she's ever known. She has always been an incredibly sweet dog.. No problems with aggression towards my husband or myself - or even other humans for that matter. Although she doesn't like anything or anyone in her "yard".. Her idea of "yard" seems to be that if she can see it, it's her territory. She will bark at anything the comes into this space.. Dogs, cats, squirrels, ducks, you name it. We had actually gotten her to stop doing this for the most part by teaching her that if she barks, she goes "inside" and she can no longer sit on the porch with me and Daddy.. So that behavior has actually been pretty well corrected.. My point is that this is the only undesirable or remotely aggressive behavior she's ever shown. And that's not really even aggressive - I'd say it's more instinctive.. What retriever isn't going to bark at Squirrels and Ducks? 


Yesterday morning, my husband was still asleep. I went into the bedroom for something and she came in, jumped on the bed and was heading toward my husband to wake him up.. This is totally normal for her. She does this every morning.. And every morning I tell her "NO.. leave Daddy alone".. She then lays down on the bed.. I tell her to get off the bed, she ignores me, I tap her on the butt and say "Ashley, skooch".. And she gets off the bed... This is routine virtually every single morning. Almost like a game for her I think.. 

Well, yesterday was different.. We went through the same routine, all the way to the point where I tap her butt and say "skooch".. When I hit this point in the routine, she growled, bared her teeth and lunged - biting me on the finger.. Pretty decent bite too... Broke skin about a 1/2 inch long laceration and significant bruising showing the force with which she bit.. She was NOT playing and it was no accident!! 

Now the bite occurred BEFORE I tapped her butt.. So it's not that I might have touched a sore spot and hurt her.. I hadn't touched her yet. Besides, when I say "tap" I mean "tap".. I barely touch her anyway.. But like I said, I hadn't tapped her yet, I was just reaching my hand out to do so.. 

She has NEVER done this!! Never even acted like she was going to bite me - or anyone else for that matter!!

Since that moment, she has flat out ignored me.. It's like she's completely disconnected from me.. I nicknamed her "Up my butt puppy" because normally that's how she is.. I can't move without her being right there.. It's always been like she's attached to me.. I can't even go to the bathroom without her!! 

But not since this incident. She hasn't followed me around, come to me for any snuggling - nothing.. It's like I don't exist to her.. Usually when I come home from say, shopping, even if I've only been gone 15 minutes, she comes running up to me all excited acting like I've been gone days! Yesterday I went out, was gone a little over and hour.. She wasn't at the door when I came home.. She was in the living room. She stopped what she was doing, looked at me and went back to whatever she was doing.. She has NEVER reacted to me coming home like this!! She's not paying attention to my husband much either.. 

What could have brought on this behavior? First the bite, then the total disconnect? We have been wracking our brains trying to figure out what's going on with her.. 

Any insight would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Loki Love (May 23, 2010)

In my opinion, any change in behaviour (like what you've described) warrants a trip to the vet. I'd have bloodwork done (make sure they check thyroid levels) to rule out anything medical at this point.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Vet check for sure.

I wonder if she could have an ear infection that is blocking her hearing. That would fit with maybe startling her badly (while she's in pain) and her disconnect later.

And agreed on the bloodwork inc thyroid check.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Loki Love said:


> In my opinion, any change in behaviour (like what you've described) warrants a trip to the vet. I'd have bloodwork done (make sure they check thyroid levels) to rule out anything medical at this point.


I agree, make an appointment with your vet and explain what happened and on-going aloofness. Thyroid issues and Lyme can cause sudden behavior changes, as can pain. I'm sure there are other conditions that can cause similar changes. Also, she could have anticipated the butt tap (since that's your routine) and lashed out to avoid pain if she has an injury, arthritis, or other sensitivity in that area.


----------



## DZimmer6 (May 5, 2013)

I would normally agree and, mind you, I will have her checked at the Vet for any potential medical issues. The reason that I am worried it's not simply a medical issue is that she just had her 5 year physical the end of February and all was perfect. The total emotional disconnect also concerns me since it was so sudden. Like I said, I fully plan on having her checked for physical issues to be certain. I'm hoping maybe someone else has dealt with something similar and might have some insight as well. Thank you for your reply, Loki Love!! Much appreciated!!


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

A lot of injuries and illnesses can occur in 2 months (the time since her vet check). Cookieface makes a good point about her maybe anticipating the butt tap and proactively lashing out.

I honestly don't think I've ever heard of a dog intentionally biting her owner _out of nowhere_ without either a medical reason or a huge change in their lives (such as the owner getting a new boyfriend that is rough on the dog). Of course I know people who've been bitten by resource guarders or breaking up a dog fight etc, but that's not "out of nowhere"

Since nothing changed in your routine and there wasn't any obvious reason to bite, that leaves medical as the most likely explanation.


----------



## DZimmer6 (May 5, 2013)

Shell, that's true.. Things can change with health in two months. I am hoping there is a medical reason for this because that's fixable. I'm just not sure what it could be or what to have the Vet look for even.

You are also correct, Shell, in that there have been no other changes to her routine lately.. We live a very boring, routine life.. She does too.. lol 

I do know for certain that it's not related to pain in that area.. The reason I say that is that I had given her a "butt scratch" that morning.. Not only was she fine with it, she was demanding more of one when I stopped.. If something in that area hurt, she wouldn't have wanted me scratching her there.. 

I'm also pretty sure her ears are fine.. She's had issues with her ears in the past, so I keep them clean with a special cleaner from the Vet and I check them daily.. They've looked great for the past several months.. So I kind of doubt that's it.. I think, whatever it is, goes deeper and is not as obvious.. Something's changed but it did so very quickly. Her behavior has been perfectly normal up until that moment.. 

One of my biggest concerns is what to tell the Vet so they know what to start looking for medically. I can't tell the Vet exactly what happened.. Where I live the the law is that if a Vet is told that a dog has bitten - no matter the circumstance, it has to be reported immediately and the dog is picked up from the Vet and taken to Animal Control to be put down.. You can appeal and go to court over it, but it's a lengthy and expensive process. My husband was laid off a couple of months ago and I'm disabled.. I can't afford to go to court for her. There is a dog now that's all over the news in the area the owners are trying to raise money to go to court to get him out because he didn't bite out of viciousness, he bite because he had an ear infection and his ear was pulled. Anyway, our laws are very strict and I don't want her taken away and potentially euthanized over this if it's a medical problem. 

I'm just so upset.. I don't want to lose my baby girl.. 

Thank you all for your suggestions! If you have anymore, or anyone else has any other ideas or insight please continue to post!! I need all the advice I can get!!


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

I would just tell the vet that the dog has been acting moody and distant. Focus on the change of personality. Like her not wanting attention. Say you're worried she could be ill because it is such a huge change for her and nothing about her routine has changed.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

DZimmer6 said:


> Shell, that's true.. Things can change with health in two months. I am hoping there is a medical reason for this because that's fixable. I'm just not sure what it could be or what to have the Vet look for even.
> 
> You are also correct, Shell, in that there have been no other changes to her routine lately.. We live a very boring, routine life.. She does too.. lol
> 
> ...


That's just crazy!

What I would tell the vet in your situation is everything except the bite. You were going about your normal routine, attempted to remove her from the bed, and she growled (I'm assuming that won't result in her being taken away). Since then she has been acting uncharacteristically aloof and emotionally distant (or however you think best describes her new behavior). Focus on the sudden behavior change. If your finger is bandaged, be ready with a realistic story for what happened (not that I condone lying, but given the situation it seems reasonable).

She may have just had a check-up, but some of the medical causes of behavior changes aren't normally screened for during routine visits. Thyroid disorders, for example, are generally only tested for if a dog shows symptoms (and behavior change / aggression is one symptom).

Good luck!


----------



## Emmett (Feb 9, 2013)

DZimmer6 said:


> I can't tell the Vet exactly what happened.. Where I live the the law is that if a Vet is told that a dog has bitten - no matter the circumstance, it has to be reported immediately and the dog is picked up from the Vet and taken to Animal Control to be put down..


If I lived an area where this were the policy I would most likely report all the details of the incident except changing "bite" to "snap" and leaving out that contact was actually made. The vet needs to know that this is a very serious change in behavior, from a dog who has never even showed an inclination to bite to one that will do so without any obvious provocation. Not advising you should do the same, but that is what I would do.


----------



## victorino545 (Apr 8, 2013)

This is sad and I feel for you. It would just seem that something medically wrong for her to turn like that. I agree with others in taking her to vet and telling them that she is acting moody and very distant. He might be able to at least have some idea why the sudden change. Please keep us updated.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

Just throwing this out there---

What you saw as a game regarding the "on/off the bed" routine may not have been a game to her. Perhaps she really wants to be on the bed. She's been pretty persistent. It's possible that her response to you has been shifting very slightly over time. She has maybe been incrementally warming up to this.

I agree that it's wild that her first bite is so severe. I agree that it's time for a vet check. However, if she turns out to be fine, I would consider the possiblity that this "game" wasn't really a game to her.

It's so hard to say without getting to see her body language.


----------



## DZimmer6 (May 5, 2013)

cookieface said:


> That's just crazy!
> 
> What I would tell the vet in your situation is everything except the bite. You were going about your normal routine, attempted to remove her from the bed, and she growled (I'm assuming that won't result in her being taken away). Since then she has been acting uncharacteristically aloof and emotionally distant (or however you think best describes her new behavior). Focus on the sudden behavior change. If your finger is bandaged, be ready with a realistic story for what happened (not that I condone lying, but given the situation it seems reasonable).
> 
> ...


 
I agree that's a crazy law! The circumstances of the bite should be taken into consideration. In most places, I think they are.. Apparently dog bites are a big problem around here so they made this ridiculous law.. 

That's a great idea as far as how to approach the situation! Thanks!! I don't know why I didn't think about that.. It makes perfect sense. I guess I'm just so upset about the whole thing I'm not thinking straight.. 

I'm going to try to look and see if I can find causes of sudden behavior changes - do a Google search.. She actually did have her Thyroid checked at that appointment because the Vet said she was overweight.. Of course, the Vets idea of overweight and mine are two different things apparently. She wants her to look anorexic.. That's not the point though. Point is, that her Thyroid was fine.. But I would imagine that could change in a couple of months time. She is getting older and I would imagine things can change quickly at her age. 

Thanks for your input, Cookieface! You've helped quite a bit!!


----------



## DZimmer6 (May 5, 2013)

trainingjunkie said:


> Just throwing this out there---
> 
> What you saw as a game regarding the "on/off the bed" routine may not have been a game to her. Perhaps she really wants to be on the bed. She's been pretty persistent. It's possible that her response to you has been shifting very slightly over time. She has maybe been incrementally warming up to this.
> 
> ...



That is an interesting perspective, trainingjunkie. I actually spent some time thinking about it today.. It has merit, but I'm not sure that's really it..

We've had this "routine" or "game" every morning for years.. Heck, maybe since she was a pup.. Not sure exactly when it started.. I know in the past I've noticed her tail wagging when we do it. I would imagine it wasn't wagging yesterday though.. 

Another reason is that I don't think she wants to be on the bed. She rarely goes on that bed unless we invite her - even then she won't always come. She doesn't like this bed... She prefers her bed. We got a new bed the end of last summer and she's never liked it. She's not restricted from being on it - she can get up there anytime she wants... And at night we watch TV before going to sleep for a little while, we ask her to come up with us and she usually will for about 5 minutes then leaves for her bed... So I don't think she wants to be on the bed.. 

Finally, that wouldn't explain the change in her behavior toward me.. Her disconnect from me, and my husband to a lesser degree.. There is something else going on with her.. It's just bizarre.. 

Thank for the idea though.. It was a great point and one that caused me to further examine the situation. I really appreciate it!


----------



## DZimmer6 (May 5, 2013)

Another thought I had today.. Actually, I had this thought as I was thinking about traningjunkie's suggestion..

I thought that maybe the reason she's so disconnected since the bite is because she thinks I am mad at her.. Then, after talking to my husband we realized something.. Something else very strange.. 

Any times she has ever thought I was mad at her for something, she sits and looks at me with that "puppy dog face", comes up and licks me all over... Anything she can do to say she's sorry and try to get me to not be mad at her anymore.. She HATES when I am upset with her.. 

One time, she caused me to trip and really hurt my knee - scrapped all the skin off my knee.. It really hurt and it was a big scrap.. She was all over me, following me everywhere, making the puppy dog face, constant kisses, forcing me to snuggle.. Whatever it took to make me not be mad at her anymore.. I mean, I wasn't mad at her but she knew she hurt me and she was very upset about it.. 

This time, she intentionally bite me and has shown no interest in making sure I'm not mad at her.. She just ignores me.. She still has made no attempt to come near me.. So it's not because she thinks I'm mad at her that she's acting like that...And the thought that I might be mad at her doesn't bother her like it normally would.. 

I'm at a loss.. I just want my baby girl back..


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Most chemistry blood tests only test a t4 and is not considered a complete thyroid blood panel. A complete thyroid blood panel will check for more thyroid blood levels than a T4. Was her cholesterol levels elevated? Did your vet give you a copy of the tests? If it was my dog and I noticed a change in her behavior to more aggessiveness I would INSIST my vet do a complete thyroid check. A very good read on the subject. http://www.whole-dog-journal.com/issues/8_6/features/15723-1.html


----------



## DZimmer6 (May 5, 2013)

luv mi pets said:


> Most chemistry blood tests only test a t4 and is not considered a complete thyroid blood panel. A complete thyroid blood panel will check for more thyroid blood levels than a T4. Was her cholesterol levels elevated? Did your vet give you a copy of the tests? If it was my dog and I noticed a change in her behavior to more aggessiveness I would INSIST my vet do a complete thyroid check. A very good read on the subject. http://www.whole-dog-journal.com/issues/8_6/features/15723-1.html




I didn't know that... I'm not sure what they tested her for, but based on what you're saying it probably was just the T4. 

Than you for the article.. It was very interesting. I had no idea a dog's behavior could change "on a dime" so to speak.. I've had several dogs in my lifetime and never encountered anything like this. Never had one of my dogs bite me either. 

I had a pit bull mix that used to corner me, bare his teeth and growl, but he never actually bite me.. So this is a new thing for me. And so unexpected from a dog like Ashley = especially given how our relationship usually is. 

It wasn't really clear in the article, could the Thyroid issue also explain her sudden and total disconnect from me? They indicated other types of mood and personality changes, but didn't mention anything like that.


----------



## DZimmer6 (May 5, 2013)

I do believe we figured out the problem.. I have a feeling all of you are correct that it's her Thyroid.. 

Yesterday about mid-morning she suddenly started acting like the "old" Ashley.. Sweet, loving, following me everywhere, excited to see me when I came home, begging for cuddling, etc.. It was like a different dog then the "Cujo" dog of the last three days.. 

We also realized something else.. We had gotten her to stop barking at Ducks and Squirrels, but during that three day period she started doing it again and wouldn't listen to us when we told her to stop.. So it seems she went through a period of general increase in aggression.. 

Sounds like everything I read about Thyroid Disease in dogs.. Thanks to all of you!! 

I'll be making a Vet appointment for her to get her tested this week.. 

Thanks to all of you for your help! Much appreciated!!


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Please keep us informed of the outcome of the blood test please. The disconnect could be because Hypothyroidism makes you tired and achy so this could explain why she could care a less what you are doing. Do not expect miracles when first taking the meds. It will take acouple of weeks before you will notice a change.


----------



## DZimmer6 (May 5, 2013)

luv mi pets said:


> Please keep us informed of the outcome of the blood test please. The disconnect could be because Hypothyroidism makes you tired and achy so this could explain why she could care a less what you are doing. Do not expect miracles when first taking the meds. It will take acouple of weeks before you will notice a change.




Thanks, Luv mi pets!! 

She's been extra sweet and snuggly the last few days.. She's reverted back to her old personality and we haven't even taken her to the Vet yet!! 

I guess, until I can get her evaluated and medicated, it's probably going to be up and down.. Some days she'll be herself and other days she'll be more aggressive and disconnected, is that correct?

She's such a smart girl.. Yesterday, I didn't say a word to her, I just held my finger out (the one she bite) and she put her tail between her legs, her ears back and started licking my face.. I felt so bad.. I didn't do it to make her feel bad, I just wondered if I nonchalantly placed my finger out there, she'd know what it was.. I guess she did.. 

Anyway, thanks again for your input!! I've got an appointment for her for next week.. I'll will post and update on what we find out..


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

I would just tell the vet that she's been acting off character lately, to check her thyroid and what not.


----------

